# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility: Open the Windows Explorer to the Last Path

## MartinLiss

Tired of Windows Explorer always opening to your _My Documents_ folder? This program saves the current Windows Explorer path and uses it the next time to open Windows Explorer at that path.

Note that in order for the code to work, Explorer must have the following option set:
_Tools|Folder Options|View|Display the full path in title bar_

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  12-21-2005) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

